# 1:20 Point Me site accessibility problems?



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Over the last year, the blog site 1:20 Point Me hosted by Durango Dan (whoever he is) has slowly been losing steam as in fewer and fewer posts. The last one was an update on July 16. Since then, nothing until yesterday. Now, when I punched in my bookmark I was informed by Google Forums that 1:20 Point Me is now an "invitation only" blog! Here's the kicker: In order to get "invited" to be a part of the group that gets to read the blog you must contact the person who's blog it is! (I would have thought I was already in the group having participated in contests and even having a kit that I built pictured as part of a post earlier this year but apparently not.) This is kind of difficult when the only way to access this person is by e-mail which is only listed on his blog site!! What it would appear that I need to be able to, once again, access this very excellent blog site, is Durango Dan's email address! Would anybody here have it? 
What is going on?! Is anybody else having this problem? Making this an "invitation only" site kind of defeats the purpose of having an information site! If he's closing up shop and the blog site is reverting to whatever then it would have been nice to have posted a final farewell...(*sigh)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

There has been a running discussion about Durango Dan (?) on the [email protected] groups site for a couple of days now. Hope all is OK with him. His site has always been informative and useful for the 1/20.3 stuff.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I also have run into the same roadblock. I hope that it will eventually come back on line.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve

I note that if you click the 1:20.me banner in the rolling stock forum, the link has been altered to send you to the home page of THIS SITE. I guess that means Shad knows something that is not [yet] public knowlegde.

My wife and I have both been "contest winners" on the site, but clearly this conferss no special status.

Regards


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I note that if you click the 1:20.me banner in the rolling stock forum, the link has been altered to send you to the home page of THIS SITE. I guess that means Shad knows something that is not [yet] public knowlegde. 


I am in the dark like the rest of you.. Sent Dan an email because his sponsorship was up a little while ago and never heard anything back. It links back here because the ad expired...


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us posted on this development. I too enjoyed Dan's posts about 1:20.3 equipment and manufacturers. Certainly wish Dan good health & fortune….


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I can tell you that the 1:20.me blog is officially gone, most likely never to return. The sign-in page leads nowhere.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

_That _ is a big shame!! I enjoyed the information that was there even if it was throtling back these past few months.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

That's terrible news. I have enjoyed that site a lot. I hope all is well with Dan. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

So does anybody know who "Dan" is/was?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bachmann will pay for that info! 

I doubt seriously that anyone who knows would post it! 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a few on this site who know who that individual might be. I heard it from a vendor at one of the train shows some time back. Then again, it could have been a "rumor".


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann reps sure were "anxious" to find out the identity of our mysterious "DD!" I, for one, hope they never do!. I prefer to remember "Durango Dan" as he was...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too!!!!


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe Durango Dan is The Stig...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steam5 on 18 Sep 2010 02:17 AM 
Maybe Durango Dan is The Stig... 

Some say, his initials are really "Fn3", and that he has a birthmark which matches the schematic for the Ames Super Socket...


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam5, love the show. 
Even The Stig has been exposed (again) I wonder if he will be the 2nd to lose that job. 
I hope to never find out who "DD" is, he does a great job. 

Wesley 

For the curious think "Top Gear"


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

HA HA Pure gold! 

I'm glad you uderstood my Top Gear Reffernence, I have no idea if you get in USA...


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

He had a good informative resource there and now gone.
The info there was better than some of the manufacturers websites.
Moloco still has no images of their products on their website but Darango Dan did.
The logic is so beyond me ..... Only in the USA
It was the place where I saw it first, whatever it was, many a time.
A enthusiastic hobbyist seems to do a better job than a corporation for some retarded reason.
They do wear out though because they do it for no pay and sometimes no appreciation.

THANK YOU 'Darango Dan' whoever you are !

Andrew


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steam5 on 18 Sep 2010 11:41 PM 
HA HA Pure gold! 

I'm glad you uderstood my Top Gear Reffernence, I have no idea if you get in USA... 
Oh yeah...we get that show. Zany car stuff....love it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, blow me down. . . 

I forget what I was looking for, but I stumbled on the 120pointme blog archives on toycollector.com. They seem complete up until early this year. 

Older blog entries have the posting date - the latest ones here don't. Weird. Anyone know why it is there? Here's the link:

1:20.me blog archives


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Must be some cooperation between toycollector and durango dan.... interesting... the whole thing appears to be there... 

Greg


----------

